# Tex Bands - Light & Field Band Comparison



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a brief comparison of the Tex-Shooter *Light* bands and the *Field* bands. Unfortunately I didn't order the *Express* bands as well. Maybe next time.

The Light and the Field bands were adjusted to 8" from pouch tie to fork tie. After a dozen practice shots the bands were re-adjusted to 8" for the velocity tests. Up to a 9" length is possible for those who want a milder draw weight or pulling to a longer draw length. My draw length is approx 32" so an 8" length was fine.

*Light Bands (**1" x 11/16" x 8" - single bands, .030" thick) --- *3/8" steel @198 fps

*Field Bands (3/4" x 1/2" x 8" - double bands, .030" thick) --- *3/8" steel @216fps; 3/8" lead @207 fps; .44cal lead @180fps

*Light -* Although I never weighed the bands, the Light Bands felt about the same draw weight as my 3/4" x 7 1/2" TBG. A close guess would be a 10 lb draw weight. With these bands I could shoot 100+ shots without tiring. The 3/8" steel was a good match and gave no hand slap problems with my shooting style.

*Field -* The Field Bands were noticeably heavier to draw. I wouldn't shoot these as target bands. The 3/8" steel gave me bad hand slaps. The 3/8" lead also slapped my fingers. The .44cal lead was manageable and the slaps were not too bad. With a bit more emphasis on flipping, I can avoid slaps with .44cal and these bands. The .44cal seems to be a good match and gave almost 10 FPE with my draw length.

*Pouch - *The same formed pouch size was used on both band sets. It measures 1" x 2 3/4" and has a .078" leather thickness. The formed pocket seems to have been made with a 3/4" hole. It works fine with 3/8" to 5/8" ammo.

Bill already has a great reputation here so I don't have to pump up his products too much







I would not hesitate to purchase from him again. I ordered latex sheets, band assemblies and pouches and everything was packaged securely and shipped quickly. Bill puts together a nice band set and pays attention to details. Very professional.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i wish i had a chrony, i have the express bands, i enjoy them.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great review!! Yeah, I am a big fan of the express bands. If you get time to test them, I would be interested.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice comparison.

P.S - Lov'n your comparison topics


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Comparison.



newconvert said:


> i wish i had a chrony, i have the express bands, i enjoy them.


You don't need one, you are already too fast


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i wish i had a chrony, i have the express bands, i enjoy them.


Hi newconvet or NightKnight,

What are the dimensions for the Express bands? Maybe I'll try cutting some to see how they perform.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> i wish i had a chrony, i have the express bands, i enjoy them.


Hi newconvet or NightKnight,

What are the dimensions for the Express bands? Maybe I'll try cutting some to see how they perform.

Thanks,
Todd
[/quote]

i'll check


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> i wish i had a chrony, i have the express bands, i enjoy them.


You don't need one, you are already too fast








[/quote]


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Such tests are always welcome ... Thanks!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

